# Atitool 0.27 In Vista Load Profile At Startup?



## DasFox (Mar 11, 2007)

Will Atitool allow you to keep the overclock setting at a restart?

I know in RivaTuner as example you can check mark a box that will allow the overclock setting to remain when you restart or startup your system.

I don't see any such options in Atitool, so how can I keep the overclock?

By the way I see that you can't change the "Default" profile so I created a Profile called "New" and in that I can overclock, but now I just need to figure out how to keep the overclock when I restart or startup the system?

THANKS


----------



## DasFox (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ok*

Ok in the "Settings" under "Startup" I clicked on:

Everytime ATITool is launched, load profile: 'New'

Load on Windows startup via: 'Registry key'

Looks like I got it, yeah?

THANKS


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)

thats pretty much it.


----------

